# List of clinics abroad that are willing to treat over 50s



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

This is a list of clinics that I have found that are willing to treat over 50s.

I have researched the net extensively using my own criteria.  
I’ve researched in English and Spanish.
My sisters in German and Swedish.

So we have covered quite a vast cross section of sites, blogs, and feedback.

And without doubt the Czech Republic came out on top.  Especially for the Germans – who as you know don’t settle for anything less then the best. 

I am sure there are other clinics and other counties that will suit different peoples needs, but for me it will be Czech.

Please let me know your comments – knowledge is power!!!!

Meanwhile I wish you all the very best of Irish luck and will keep you posted on my progress.
Fodhla


CZECH REPUBLIC

FERTIMED
Ales Sobek ([email protected])
CRM ZLIN
MUDr.Patrik Horváth ([email protected])
REPROFIT
MUDr. Macha_ ([email protected])
REPROMEDA
Kate_ina Veselá ([email protected])

POLAND
INVIMED
Anetta Karwacka ([email protected])

TURKEY
JINEMED
Jinemed Hospital ([email protected])

UKRAINE
L.Melnik ([email protected])

AMERICA
American Fertility ([email protected])


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi FD
When I asked Fertimed, Dr Sobeck would only treat up to age 48, I suggested i could lie a bit, but he told me it was the Law in CZ and refused me.  .I then found out its just a guideline. Russia will treat over 50s  even over 60s i believe.
CZ is more lenient with test before TX etc ad you dont need a letter to say your fit for PG. CZ is also a short plane journey and cheaper to get too, you can also pop over for a scan, this works out cheaper than you can get one done in some places in the UK.
X
Karen


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Hi Karen,

It's very confusing.  I just got an unsolicited email (through my posting on FF) from a clinic offering me treatment in Greece - having been turned down by two Greek clinics already because of my age.  I think it must depend on whether they have filled their quota!

I think I've got an appointment for DE in Reprofit in August, just waiting for confirmation.

All the best 
Fodhla


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi FD
Unless you go through ivfalternative.com , the waiting list at Reprofit is now approx 10mths, he is booking for April now!.  Are you going for a consoltation with Stephan in August or DE transfer.?
XX
Karen


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Stepan just confirmed last night that he has an egg donor for me on the 18th August - Blood type A+ where as I am O+.  I wonder if that matters?
Regards,
Fodhla


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Fola,

The only time people care about blood type is if you intend to keep the fact that your child is conceived via DE a secret from the child and the rest of the world etc.  Otherwise, I don't believe it matters what the blood group is.

Therefore, those in the 'no tell' camp choose a donor that would work with their DH sperm to produce a child with a blood group that could be passed off as genetically theirs.  If you intend to tell the child, then this doesn't matter.

As I have mentioned before, I have decided to tell my child the full story of their conception, and they can share this with whom they please.  I don't however, tell anyone else except close family and friends as I feel this is my children's infomation to tell as they feel fit.

Daisy
x


----------



## Fola (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Daisy,
I think like you and will tell our child.  Thank you for the info on the blood group, that is reassuring.
All the best,
Fola


----------

